

Ask HN: What goes into a personal website? - taevis

I have been attempting to build my personal website for a few weeks now, but every time I try to get a start, I have no idea what is eye catching or what should be left out.
As a soon-to-be college grad, I think it is important for my site to catch the eye of recruiters and give more information than my resume can, and impress those who are looking at it. Any advice?
======
brudgers
A few thoughts:

Rather than targeting your site at recruiters, target it at the people with
significant influence in the hiring decisions. A resume/CV depending on local
custom is probably enough for the first look by recruiters, and the more savvy
recruiters will want to see the same sort of information as people making
hiring decisions.

That said, Github or a StackExchange profiles exist at least in part to allow
people to showcase meaningful work without going through the process of
designing a portfolio. They let people show what they have done and can do and
how they think.

This means that throwing some academic projects onto Github [without violating
academic integrity] or BitBucket repository can be meaningful. It's also a way
to show that you understand at least a little about distributed version
control with git.

Likewise, asking and answering questions on StackExchange's programming
related sites can demonstrate knowledge and express a general interest in
computing.

That's not to say that building a website isn't worthwhile as a portfolio
item. But it may be better to just build a website that does something that
you care about coding rather than one which is done out of a sense of "I
should". For many people, selling by showing what problems they can solve is a
better approach than trying to persuade people in the abstract.

Good Luck.

~~~
whiskykilo
Completely agree with you on this one. Only build the site if you're willing
to maintain it long term as well, not just as a means to an end (get a job).
Get involved in the community and watch your career grow.

------
whiskykilo
I think something that is very important to remember from the beginning, is to
create a personal "Brand". Use the same profile picture everywhere, including
LinkedIn. For your website, target content for people in your field, not
recruiters or HR. The companies that you want to work for are ones that
understand that contributing to the community is important.

Take content you've written while in school (especially if you're in IT) and
put it on GitHub (assuming you can legally). Write about it. Worry less about
making it a resume and more about what you're capable of.

That's my two cents... In the end, I found my job via a Twitter follower who
happened to be the CIO of a telehealth company. He was most excited that I
write content and contribute to the community via Github, Blogs, and Twitter.

Also, make sure to add a personal touch. I've struggled with that on my blog,
but am focusing on it more now.

------
petervandijck
I like it oldskool.

\- name, email, location, links (twitter, linkedin, github, ...)

\- Overview of your achievements & how you position yourself ("I am a ...")

Most of the actual content will likely live on other sites (blog, Behance
portfolio, ...)

------
jtfairbank
Its not Github or LinkedIn, make it personal. You certainly want to show off,
but you want to do it in a way that represents you. Really into design? Focus
on that and show off your portfolio creatively. Like the backend? Include a
few essays talking about your favorite DB or server side language. Spend your
free time on projects? Show em off- blog posts, links. Spend it doing
something else? Talk about that sick run you shredded in Aspen or the art
style you pioneered by getting an Alpaca to roll around on the canvas.

------
virens
1\. Project/Work done in past

2\. Articles/Blogs written regularly. This showcase that you are aware about
current trends

3\. Social - You could add links to your social profiles (Facebook, Twitter
etc.) and your professional profile (LinkedIn)

------
ratalla
Because it's your personal site, you don't want to make it too formal.
Definitely include your accomplishments, but have fun with it. Mine is
currently under construction, but you are welcome to check it out for
ideas...roiatalla.com

------
rehabgoggles
i have been working my perfect personal website that defines me but doesnt
reveal that i really dont know how to make a website, or havent since flash
was invented anyway... i have been working on mine for 12 years - dont ever
give up

